# education and training self injection



## ctoots (Apr 26, 2010)

Is there a code for education and training for self injection of Levonex injections in a hospital setting?  Physician or non-physician taught.


----------



## kmhall (May 6, 2010)

Look at 98960 and see if this is what you are looking for.


----------

